# healthiest way to gain weight



## chaos_emerald (Jan 26, 2009)

Emmy had a URI a few months ago, and her eating habits have been fluctuating, recently.
She's gained some weight back, but I still think she looks a little thin.

What would be the healthiest foods to give her to put some weight on her? 
She gets meal worms every night, and at the moment I'm out of everything but Wellness Indoor because I'm going to see what y'all suggest before I buy more food. I'm hoping to get some food tomorrow. 

I've heard kitten food, what brands are recommended? How much of her food should be kitten food? Any other suggestions? A higher fat food that's not kitten, perhaps? 

Just general guidelines to ensure I do this the right way. 

Thanks a bunch


----------



## Sarahg (Feb 18, 2010)

Royal Canin baby cat is one of the best, imo.


----------



## SnufflePuff (Apr 16, 2009)

The baby cat is what I picked up for my recent rescue who's a runner/on the skinny side. I was also recommended Before Grain cat food which has high fat content.

I would assume the non-light/non-senior versions of foods on the suitable food list would be fine to feed as long as the protein wasn't any higher in those versions, just the fat.

*Edit: I was just reading the soft food reccommendations post in the health forum and it said Ensure Plus is a good way to put weight on hedgies. I have a few bottles in my 1st aid kit so I took a look and it actually says "to help gain or maintain weight" on the bottle. Strawberry or Vanilla flavours are safe, just avoid the chocolate.


----------



## Kalandra (Aug 25, 2008)

I honestly wouldn't use ensure or boost to try as an agent to gain weight. These are mostly used for hedgehogs that are ailing and need to be syringe fed. 

When I have one that I have trouble keeping weight on them (typically due to an overly active hedgehogs), I add in a higher fat kibble to their mix. Some of us also give more mealworms to battle weight loss.


----------



## mkmanuel (Dec 16, 2009)

My albino, Bianca, is very small. She is a runner and I'm constantly concerned that she's not gaining. She's 5 months old and about half the size of my 10 wk old. 

She doesn't like to eat anything but her kibble. I've tried egg, chicken, baby food. It's frustrating. At the same time, I'm worried that Brina, the 10 wk old is over weight. 

I've decided to watch them closely and as long as they are maintaining (no fast losses or gains)then they are probably at their natural weights. 

Are there any recommendtations on a scale that's good for them and a age to weight ratio?


----------



## Kalandra (Aug 25, 2008)

Hedgehogs grow to be different sizes, they can also grow at different rates. To say that one is over weight or under weight based on weight alone isn't going to be helpful. For instance I have an adult who is over 700 grams. If she was 400 grams she would be deathly skinny. Yet my 400 gram hedgehog would be grossly obese at 700.

We have to use their body shape and condition to help us determine if they are over weight or under weight. A hedgehog whose sides sink inward or has a bony feeling chest needs to gain weight. One which cannot curl into a ball without skin sticking out is overweight.

For scales, look for one that weighs in grams. You want one that weighs down to 1 or 2 gram increments.


----------



## rainbowcookie (Dec 21, 2009)

When Aries was sick, I syringed him vanilla Ensure and he threw it back up. I didn't give it to him again and threw out the container--it doesn't last very long once it's open.

He has gained back some weight form being sick, but due to tooth loss and gum disease he only eats soft foods. He LOVES cottage cheese and gets about 1/2 a spoonfull each night. He also likes Gerber chicken sticks or meat sticks now. He's looking a lot healthier lately.

Out of 8 hedgehogs, we have one runner: Artemis. She's so long and skinny! She only likes kibble and mealworms, though. She's very active and eats plenty, though, so I'm not worried about her gaining weight, although I give her a kibble mix without the lower fat kibbles the others get.


----------



## chaos_emerald (Jan 26, 2009)

Thanks for the tips. I'll probably buy RC Baby Cat, I've read other good comments about it. RC is usually just really expensive and this isn't a food I want to give her permanently so I'm sort of hesitant... but any high quality food is expensive anyway. You get what you pay for  
But her sides do sink in a little, and I would prefer her being a little plump to a little skinny ^_^


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

What food is she on now? If a lite, just go to the regular in the same food. It doesn't have to be RC kitten. One problem I find with it is they love it and love the size so often once they start getting it in the mix, that is all they want. :lol:


----------



## chaos_emerald (Jan 26, 2009)

She is on Wellness Indoor, and usually Green Pea and Duck and Royal Canin 27 or something, but I'm out of those two. Wellness is the staple. 
I'll look at those brands and see if I can find something similar with more fat. Thanks for the help everyone


----------

